# Is there anyway I can become karonica again?



## Karonica (Mar 2, 2003)

Everything that I've written seems to be gone!  POOF!  Can my old info and post stuff be restored, or do I have to start all over again?   /images/graemlins/ohwell.gif


----------



## Allandra (Mar 2, 2003)

Maybe you were one of the accounts that was mistakenly deleted.  If so, send Nikos a private message so that he can fix it.  HTH.


----------



## beverly (Mar 3, 2003)

its probably around somewhere he will just have to line your new account with your old account.


----------



## Karonica (Mar 5, 2003)

Niko, where are you???   /images/graemlins/confused.gif


----------



## dimopoulos (Mar 5, 2003)

Sorry girls. I was terribly busy lately. I had a chance to have a look at the database. Unfortunately there is no trace of the posts in the database. All the posts that were not linked with a specified user I have corrected already and yours was none of them. I need to run another query in the database to see if your posts were linked to another user (highly unlikely but possible).

I will keep you guys informed.


----------



## Karonica (Mar 5, 2003)

Thanks so much!


----------

